
Ditch Google Forms: Try This Free Survey Tool - getvizir
http://www.vizir.co/
======
plandis
Don't give Google your data, instead give it to us!

But seriously, I'm not seeing what the benefits are of using this? Also their
privacy page has no English version so I'm going to pass anyways.

